# TiVo Strem - Still Unable to Stream H.264?



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

So. Did they ever get the Stream fixed and able to stream H.264 content? Since more and more operators are going H.264 so save space. The Stream's inability to stream H.264 is a little disconcerting.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Read somewhere that it was in the pipe, but no ideas about when yet.


----------

